# Icbc



## megen215 (Feb 13, 2011)

I just recently moved to Vancouver, and my husband and I are looking into purchasing a vehicle. However, we don't want to purchase one right away if we can't afford the monthly insurance. ICBC's website is horrible in giving information on rates.  I have been driving for 9 years now with one accident when I was 16. Other than that no tickets and no other accidents. 
Do any of you have any sort of ideas of what we would be looking at for rates? We wouldn't be getting a brand new flashy vehicle. Maybe an early 2000's honda or toyota. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

It would be simple to enquire about rates from any autoplan outlet. ICBC insurance is mandatory for part of your insurance. The balance can be from outside agencies. It mainly depends on value of vehicle couple with age, but it isn't like other insurance schemes in Canada where age forms a greater proportion of cost.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Too many variables!*



megen215 said:


> I just recently moved to Vancouver, and my husband and I are looking into purchasing a vehicle. However, we don't want to purchase one right away if we can't afford the monthly insurance. ICBC's website is horrible in giving information on rates.  I have been driving for 9 years now with one accident when I was 16. Other than that no tickets and no other accidents.
> Do any of you have any sort of ideas of what we would be looking at for rates? We wouldn't be getting a brand new flashy vehicle. Maybe an early 2000's honda or toyota.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Why you couldn't just ask a friend how much their insurance is or go to an agent i don't know, but regardless, So many things determine the cost of auto insurance in BC, Make , model and year of car, part of province where you will be driving, is it for pleasure use only, or to/from work, and is work within 15km or more than 15km. Will anyone with less than 10yrs driving be using vehicle, what coverage do you need/want, and what deductables, $100, $200, $300, as the higher the deductable the lower the premium, will it all be with ICBC or only the mandatory, we use ICBC for the basic and Family insurance for the other and it saves each of us almost $200 per vehicle per year, but with better coverage and lower deductables. If you want the lowest insurance buy a cheap car like an old Tempo, Topaz, Cavalier, Sunfire etc, or similiar type junker because insurance for an average $5000, 10 year old Honda Civic or Toyota Corolla for eg, will cost about $1000 for basic and up to $2000 with collision etc, which is about the same as a $5000, 5 year old Ford Focus etc, and contrary to popular belief, the color (ie: red) of a car has nothing to do with the cost of insurance. If you can't afford to pay it all upfront you might qualify for monthly installmants, (but it does cost extra), or just use a credit card. Best thing is to get a car in mind and phone or visit an Autoplan agent and they will give you a pretty close quote, if they don't call a different one.


----------

